# زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بصحراء مريوط



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*أتيح لى أن أكون فى لقاء مع هيئة اليونسكو لمتابعة بداية الكشف عن دير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط, لكونى مدير مشروع ترميم هرم سقارة المدرج تحت أشراف اليونسكو

وتتلخص المرحلة الأولى فى تخفيض منسوب المياة الجوفية التى تغمر مقبرة القديس مارمينا العجايبي

وستتلخص المرحلة الثانية فى درء الخطورة عن الأجزاء الظاهرة من الدير الأثرى

وبعدها تاتى المرحلة الثالثة وهى الكشف عن مقبرة القديس مارمينا ومدينة مريوط الرخامية القابعة تحت رمال الصحراء

ولأتمام هذا العمل تم أضافة ألف فدان لدير مارمينا للتأكد من أن تكون الأكتشافات داخل نطاق الدير مع عمل سور حول تلك المساحة الجديدة وحول الدير الحالى

ويسعدنى أن أنال بركة وضع اول صور تنشر فى العالم لغير المتخصصين عن الدير الأثرى للقديس العجايبي: مار مينا





منظر عام للأجزاء الظاهرة من الدير الأثرى​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



أحد الأبار الثرية التى تنتظر اكتشاف ما الذى تؤدى إليه




آثار الكنيسة الأثرية حول كنيسة مستحدثة بالمنطقة يصلى بها رهبان الدير فقط




آثار الكنيسة الأثرية متناثرة بموقع الدير​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



حائط مذبح الكنيسة الأثرية من الخلف





حائط مذبح الكنيسة الأثرية من الأمام

​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



مدخل مقبرة القديس مار مينا العجايبي





مدخل آخر لمقبرة القديس مار مينا العجايبي




ظهر سقف مقبرة الشهيد القديس مار مينا العجايبي​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



الشهيد القديس مارمينا العجايبي








مدخل مقبرة الشهيد القديس ما رمينا العجايبى​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



أجزاء من الكنيسة الأثرية




بقايا أحد جدران الكنيسة الأثرية




بقايا أحد أعمدة الكنيسة الأثرية




قاعدة أحد أعمدة الكنيسة الأثرية




تاج أحد أعمدة الكنيسة الأثرية




موضع المعمودية بالكنيسة الأثرية​*


----------



## man4truth (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*شكرا الأخ العزيز على هذه المعلومات والأخبار الحلوه
يسعدنا اكتشاف المزيد من أثار اجدادنا
لأن مصر هى بلدنا الحبيبه التى لا نتركها ابدا
بلد أجدادنا نحن الأقباط احفاد الفراعنه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## أَمَة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

شكرا يا ميشيل على الخبر الحلو واقول لك "يا بختك"
تبقى تدخل الكنيسة الصغيرة وتقول فيها صلاة من أجلي.

مبروك على الدير الفدادين الإضافية لعل الرب يستخدمها لتكون بركة. 

صور قاعدة الأعمد وتيجانها جميلة جدا.

لي سؤال عن الصورة الثانية بعنوان بقايا أحد جدران الكنيسة الأثرية التي وردت في المشاركة رقم 6. رأيت فيها خطا ابضا، لعله حبل. هل هو حبل أم له مدلول معين وخصوصا أن نهاية الحبل السفل تشير الى جزء من الحائط يبدو وكأنه وجه.

وشكرا لك على تعبك


----------



## maged18 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

شكرا ليك على الموضوع والخبر الحلو وربنا يبارك حياتك ويكتمل اكتشاف المدينة الرخامية


----------



## BITAR (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*اكتشاف هائل*​


----------



## vetaa (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*جميل قوى الخبر دة
وربنا يتمم عملكم بخير
وحقيقى بركه كبيرة قوى لكل اللى هيخدموة

شكرا لحضرتك جدا
وربنا يوفقكم
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى فى مريوط*



man4truth قال:


> *شكرا الأخ العزيز على هذه المعلومات والأخبار الحلوه
> يسعدنا اكتشاف المزيد من أثار اجدادنا
> لأن مصر هى بلدنا الحبيبه التى لا نتركها ابدا
> بلد أجدادنا نحن الأقباط احفاد الفراعنه
> ربنا يباركك*


*
شكرا لك أخى الحبيب

طبعا بلدنا مصرية فرعونية 

وهذا هو تراثنا ومجدنا وفخرنا*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*



أمة قال:


> شكرا يا ميشيل على الخبر الحلو واقول لك "يا بختك"
> تبقى تدخل الكنيسة الصغيرة وتقول فيها صلاة من أجلي.
> 
> مبروك على الدير الفدادين الإضافية لعل الرب يستخدمها لتكون بركة.
> ...



*أهلا أختنا الغالية

الخط الظاهر فى الصورة لا يعبر عن شيئ, فهو كابل كهرباء

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*



vetaa قال:


> *جميل قوى الخبر دة
> وربنا يتمم عملكم بخير
> وحقيقى بركه كبيرة قوى لكل اللى هيخدموة
> 
> ...




*شكرا لعبورك, وانشاء الرب وعشنا سأضع تقارير تقدم العمل كلما أتيح لى زيارة الموقع

وهناك خبر رائع أن هيئة اليونسكو اعلنت عن رضاها الكامل على خطة العمل الموضوع لأكتشاف الدير واضافته إلى خريطة الأماكن الأثرية الهامة التى بحاجة لأكتشافها وصنفت مدينة مريوط (وليس ديروط كما جاءت فى رأس الموضوع على سبيل الخطا) بأنها المنطقة رقم أثنين فى مصر من حيث أهميتها الأثريه, وهذا سيكون له نتائج رائعة فى دعم المشروع من منظمة اليونسكو*


----------



## romanynabeeh (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

الاستاذ والاخ ميشيل شكرا جزيلا علي الصور وانا مهتم بالموضوع واتمني لو تكتب لنا عن لقاءك مع لجنة اليونيسكو بخصوص موضوع الحفائر بالدير لاني اعمل بالمقاولون وانا مكلف من ادارة الشركة بجمع معلومات عما تم في الفترة السابقة من ترميم او نتائج حفاير قد يفيدنا بالعمل المسيح يقويك وربنا يعوضك .
   روماني نبيه , اخصائي ترميم اثار


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

ارض مصر مليئه بالاثار و الكنوز التاريخيه


----------



## roanyashry (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*



سيدى المسلم قال:


> ارض مصر مليئه بالاثار و الكنوز التاريخيه



ربنا يحفظها من عبث وايدي المعتدين


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى فى مريوط*



romanynabeeh قال:


> الاستاذ والاخ ميشيل شكرا جزيلا علي الصور وانا مهتم بالموضوع واتمني لو تكتب لنا عن لقاءك مع لجنة اليونيسكو بخصوص موضوع الحفائر بالدير لاني اعمل بالمقاولون وانا مكلف من ادارة الشركة بجمع معلومات عما تم في الفترة السابقة من ترميم او نتائج حفاير قد يفيدنا بالعمل المسيح يقويك وربنا يعوضك .
> روماني نبيه , اخصائي ترميم اثار



*اهلا بك استاذ رومانى
فى الواقع أنا أعمل فى الشركة المسند إليها أعمال تخفيض المياه الجوفية, لكنى أدير مشروع أخر, وهو ترميم هرم سقارة

لذا فليس لدى معلومات عن ما تسأل عنه

وستجد ما تريده لدى الأباء رهبان الدير*


----------



## romanynabeeh (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

شكرا لاهتمامكم بالرد وارجو لكم التوفيق ولو امكن ان تضيف من خبراتك ولو بجزء بسيط من مشروع هرم سقارة في معالجة الاحجار وتجميعها والمواد المستخدمة في الاستكمال ليستفيد الجميع ان امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هنرى شنودة (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

هذا هو الباقى من الاعمده الرخامية الجميل
 اتمنى وضعها فى مكان امين للحفاظ عليها


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*



هنرى شنودة قال:


> هذا هو الباقى من الاعمده الرخامية الجميل
> اتمنى وضعها فى مكان امين للحفاظ عليها



*أكيد ستهتم رياسة الدير بالأمر*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*وصل تقرير من اليونسكو تُشيد فيه بمشروع تخفيض منسوب المياة الجوفية والذى سيكون من نتائجه إتاحة الفرصة للكشف عن مدينة مريوط المدفونه أسفل تلال الرمال والغارقة أسفل المياه الجوفية

تقرير منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة «اليونسكو»، الذى أعدته لجنة مشتركة من المنظمة ومركز التراث العالمى والمجلس الدولى للآثار والمواقع «icomos»، لمتابعة حالة موقع أبومينا المسجل ضمن المواقع المهددة بالخطر على قائمة التراث العالمى باليونسكو وبحث إمكانية رفع المنطقة من القائمة وإدراجها مرة أخرى ضمن الآثار العالمية، خاصة أنها تعد المنطقة الوحيدة فى الإسكندرية، المدرجة فى مجلد الآثار العالمى لليونسكو.

وقالت المنظمة فى تقريرها الذى تمت ترجمته إلى اللغة العربية إن البعثة زارت منطقة أبومينا على الطبيعة بناء على الطلب الذى تقدمت به لجنة التراث العالمى فى دورتها الثالثة والثلاثين التى عقدت فى مدينة أشبيلية العام الماضى لتقييم التقدم الذى تم إحرازه فى تطبيق جميع التدابير التصحيحية ووضع مقترح لحالة الحفاظ المرجوة لرفع منطقة آثار أبومينا من قائمة التراث العالمى المهدد بالخطر ومراجعة الإطار الزمنى لاستكمال التدابير التصحيحية.

وذكر التقرير أن منطقتى التراث العالمى أبومينا ودير مارمينا القبطى يرتبطان ارتباطا روحياً لا ينفصم، حيث إن الموقع الأثرى هو مكان قبطى مشهور للزيارة المقدسة، مشدداً على ضرورة استمرار العمل المشترك بين المجلس الأعلى للآثار ومجتمع مارمينا القبطى بصورة أكثر رسمية بالتمثيل المتساوى فى المجموعات الرئيسية وإن كانت هذه المجموعات التى تم تحديدها فى حاجة ماسة إلى خبرة دولية.

وشدد التقرير على ضرورة الإبقاء على منطقة أبومينا على قائمة التراث العالمى المهدد بالخطر حتى يتم تطبيق نظام إدارة المياة وخطط الإدارة والحفاظ بالكامل والعمل بصورة مرضية لمدة عامين على الأقل.

وأوصت المنظمة، فى تقريرها، بالعديد من الأمور من بينها الاهتمام بالنواحى الهندسية، حيث ثبت أن الطبقة الحاوية للمياة الجوفية محتواة فى طبقة رمال نصف مغلقة حيث يمتلئ المستوى الأعلى بالمياه التى تتحرك عمودياً إلى أعلى من خلال ضخ 170 بئراً تتصل بمواسير تحت سطح الأرض تنقل المياه إلى مصرف مفتوح يصب فى البحر الأبيض المتوسط فى نهاية المطاف، مطالبة بحملة مراقبة مكثفة تستمر عدة سنوات لجمع كل بيانات الأرصاد الجوية والبيانات المائية والجيولوجية المتعلقة، تمهيداً لدراسة مفصلة للجوانب المتعددة ذات الصلة بالمنطقة لتحسين ظروف العمل بالمشروع ومراجعة طريقة الرى الحالية فى المناطق المحيطة بموقع أبومينا.

وطالبت المنظمة بإجراء مسح شامل لكل الموقع المدرج دون مزيد من التأخير وتوسيع نطاق المسح الجيوفيزيائى تدريجياً ليشمل الموقع بأكمله، بما فى ذلك المنطقة العازلة وأن يبدأ العمل فى خطة الحفاظ بمشورة خبراء متخصصين وبرامج للرصد المنتظم والصيانة المقررة مشددة على ضرورة إنشاء مجموعة إدارية بالاشتراك مع المجلس الأعلى للآثار ومجتمع مارمينا وجهاز استشارى يضم المهتمين فى شكل ممثلين من مختلف أصحاب المصالح المحتمل تدخلهم وإنشاء هيكل أكاديمى استشارى لتحليل البيانات التاريخية والأرشيفية الموجودة لصياغة مشروع بحثى لازم للترجمة متضمن التنقيب والترميم وإعادة البناء.

وأشار التقرير إلى أهمية امتلاك موقع التراث العالمى أبومينا مرافق ترجمة كافية ليقدر الجمهور العام والأوساط الأكاديمية أهميته تقديراً كاملاً مثل إنشاء متحف أو مركز ترجمة وضرورة بحث إنشاء خريطة سياحية لخدمة المنطقة بالكامل.

كان الدكتور زاهى حواس، الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار، أرسل خطاباً فى 14 يونيو الماضى إلى اللواء على هلال، رئيس قطاع المشروعات فى المجلس، مرفقاً بنسخة من تقرير «اليونسكو» عن المنطقة، يطلب منه تقريراً فنياً مفصلاً باللغة الأجنبية على ما جاء فى تقرير المنظمة حتى يتسنى عرضه على لجنة التراث العالمى باليونسكو قبل انعقاد دورتها الـ34 فى دولة البرازيل، نهاية يوليو الجارى.

من جانبه، قال المهندس توفيق إبراهيم عوض عبدالرحمن، مدير عام قطاع المشروعات بالآثار الإسلامية والقبطية واليهودية والمصرية فى الوجه البحرى، إنه يتم الآن التجهيز لزيارة ميدانية للدكتور زاهى حواس الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار، لتفقد الأعمال الجارية فى منطقة أبومينا بالكامل، خاصة أنه تم الانتهاء من المراحل الثلاث الأولى من المشروع وتم إطلاق التيار الكهربائى أمس الأول لتشغيل طلمبات الرفع لتخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية فى المنطقة بنسبة 5.5 متر.

وأوضح عوض أن المنطقة شيدت فى القرن الرابع الميلادى وحتى القرن الحادى عشر مشيراً إلى أنها كانت تعيش أزهى عصورها التاريخية إلى أن تعرضت لأعمال السرقة والنهب عن طريق اللصوص، حيث كانت تسمى بالمدينة الرخامية لكثرة العناصر الرخامية الموجودة بها من أعمدة وتيجان وقواعد رخامية كانت تحيط بالكنيسة «البازيلكا»، والتى يوجد بها القبر الأصلى للقديس مارمينا العجايبى.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*لجنة التراث العالمي تشيد بجهود مصر في الحفاظ على موقع دير أبو مينا الأثري
بواسطة اخبار اليومنشر: 5 أغسطس 2010
تحت تصنيف: السياحة والسفر
الوسوم: التراث العالمي, برازيليا, دير أبو مينا, زاهى حواس 

أعلن فاروق حسنى وزير الثقافة المصري أن لجنة التراث العالمي والهيئات الاستشارية التابعة لها أشادت أمام إجتماع اللجنة السنوي في برازيليا والذى أختتم أمس بالجهود التي قامت بها مصر من أجل الحفاظ على موقع دير أبو مينا الأثري بالإسكندرية والمسجل على قائمة التراث العالمي.

ومن جانبه أشار د. زاهى حواس أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للآثار إلى أن لجنة التراث العالمي قد أثنت على الجهود التي قام بها المجلس الأعلى للآثار في سبيل ضبط منسوب المياه الجوفية بالموقع لإنقاذه من خلال مشروع المياه الجوفية الذي تم تنفيذه للحفاظ على أقدم المواقع الأثرية المسيحية في مصر والعالم.

لافتاً إلي أن العديد من الدول مثل المكسيك والأردن والعراق والإمارات والبحرين قد أشادوا بدور السلطات المصرية في الحفاظ على الإرث الثقافي والأثري خاصة منطقة آثار أبو مينا.

ومن ناحيتها أشارت د. جيهان زكى مدير عام المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية بالمجلس وممثلة المجلس الأعلى للآثار في اجتماعات اللجنة بالبرازيل إلى إشادة الشيخة د/ مي آل خليفة وزيرة ثقافة البحرين بجهود وزارة الثقافة والمجلس الأعلى للآثار في الحفاظ على موقع أبو مينا الأثري خاصة وأن البحرين سوف تستضيف العام القادم اجتماعات لجنة التراث العالمي بالمنامة.

هذا وأعربت د. جيهان زكى خلال مناقشة تقرير دير أبو مينا عن شكر المجلس الأعلى للآثار للجنة التراث العالمي لتعاونها مع مصر في سبيل إخراج موقع دير أبو مينا من قائمة التراث العالمي المهدد بالخطر في ظل الجهود الرامية لضبط منسوب المياه الجوفية واستمرار التعاون بين مصر واللجنة في هذا الصدد ، كما نوهت بدور اللجنة فى توفير الخبرات الفنية التي تطلبها مصر في إطار مشروعاتها للحفاظ على المواقع الأثرية.

يشار إلي أن لجنة التراث العالمي التابعة لليونسكو كانت قد عقدت إجتماعها هذا العام في برازيليا في الفترة من 25 يوليو وحتى الثالث من أغسطس الجاري.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*انتهى العمل فى تخفيض منسوب المياة فى منطقى ديروط وظهرت ما يسمى فى التاريخ "المدينة الرخامية" وهى المدينة التى نشأت حول مقبرة القديس مارمينا بعد ظهور جسده المبارك لكنها تهدمت واندثرت بسبب الغزاة الذين احتلوا مصر على مدى التاريخ
وبالأمس كانت لى زيارة للموقع الأثرى مع استشارى المشروع السيد الدكتور حسن فهمى عميد علماء الجيولوجيا فى الشرق الأوسط والمهندسة ميرفت ثابت رئيسة مكتب السيد مدير قطاع المشروعات للمجلس الأعلى للآثار.
وكان الهدف من الزيارة الوقوف على الحالة الآثرية والهندسية للمقبرة بعد نزول مستوى المياة وبمعونة ابونا تداوس أفا مينا المسئول من قبل الدير وبعده لقاء مع نيافة الأسقف الأنبا كيرلس أفا مينا رئيس الدير سيتم العمل على مواصلة الجهود للكشف عن المقبرة وتأمينها وفتحها للزيارة بوضعها على الخريطة السياحية لمصر
وسأضع هنا بعض اللقطات المسموح بنشرها فى الوقت الحالى للمقبرة والمدينة الرخامية.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*
























بعض لقطات لأعمدة صحن الكنيسة الآثرية​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*




احد مدخلى مقبرة الشهيد العظيم القديس مارمينا​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*























مذبح الكنيسة الآثرية من عدة زوايا وقد تم أحاطته بغلاف زجاجى للحفاظ عليه وتم تدشينة وأقامة القداسات عليه للأباء الرهبان​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



لوحة تبين الموقع الاثرى للكنيسة والمبانى الخدمية الاثرية المحيطة بها​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

*



























وقبل مغادرة الدير كان لابد من زيارة أحفاد الشهيد العظيم مارمينا
شهداء مسيحيى مصر فى القرن الحادى والعشرين
وكما كانت مصر للمسيح بدماء شهداء مسيحيى مصر فى القرون الأولى
ستعود مصر للمسيح بدماء شهداء مسيحييها فى زمننا الحالى
زمن رجوع مصر للمسيح​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيارة لدير مارمينا الأثرى بديروط*

نفسى اقضى ما تبقى من عمرى احد الاديرة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2018)

يااااااه على الموضوع 
اشكر حضرتك على الصور الجميله و المجهود الكبير  
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااااااه على الموضوع
> اشكر حضرتك على الصور الجميله و المجهود الكبير
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا لتقديرك ..... مش عارف اعملك تقييم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2018)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> شكرا لتقديرك ..... مش عارف اعملك تقييم



يبقى حضرتك عملت لى تقييم قبل كدا ...
لازم تقييم لحد تانى الاول ههههه و يكفى رد حضرتك دا تقييم لوحده هههه
التقييم لموضوعك وجهودكً 
الرب يباركك


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااااااه على الموضوع
> اشكر حضرتك على الصور الجميله و المجهود الكبير
> ربنا يباركك






*يا مدام حبو*

*شكرا جزيلا لأنك رفعتي الموضوع ده - والتي كان قبل تسجيلي في المنتدى*

*شئ ممتاز اني تعرفت على هذا المكان الاثري وهذا الدير*

*عاشت الايادي يا حبو*

*تحياتي وتقديري لكم*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يوليو 2018)

ربنا يقويك ويساعدك


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يوليو 2018)

*صور جميلة و موضوع مميز و مجهود يُحترم*
*و احلى تقييم*









​


----------

